# Alcoholic Sarsparilla



## petescoupe68 (13/5/17)

G'day Gentlemen
I wouldn't mind having a crack at an alcoholic sarsparilla or root beer.
Has anyone done this? If so how did it go? What recipe did you use?
I found this vague recipe on a British home brew website.
4.75 litres of water
1 cup of strong black tea
2.5kg sugar
citric acid (quantity ???)
yeast nutrient (quantity ???)
cider yeast 5 g
Root Beer (Sarsparilla) Extract (quantity ???)
I might give it a go.


----------



## Bridges (13/5/17)

I don't generally rate their beers but a few years ago Grand Ridge brewery did a sarsBEERilla stout that was awesome. You may get some info direct if you e-mail them... May being the key word in that statement.


----------



## decr (14/5/17)

Interesting, do share the recipe and results if you end up going ahead with this.


----------



## petescoupe68 (14/5/17)

I'll have a crack at it next week. From what I gather, the you ferment for between 24 and 36 hours only.
:unsure: What could possibly go wrong???


----------



## Hambone (30/1/18)

petescoupe68 said:


> I'll have a crack at it next week. From what I gather, the you ferment for between 24 and 36 hours only.
> :unsure: What could possibly go wrong???


Hey mate how'd this go?
Cheers


----------



## /// (30/1/18)

Ohh, did one and got a silver medal at the Cbia for it. One word, vanilla


----------



## Hambone (30/1/18)

Awesome. Well done.


----------

